# Anyone watch "Alien Invasion" on Animal Planet?



## VARNYARD (Mar 19, 2010)

I saw the show "Alien Invasion", and all I can say is what a bunch of bunk. I wouldn't be surprised if Animal Planet is just another front for HSUS. I also seen the new show "Fatal Attraction", it too was all crap, both shows should have been shown on SCI-FI, there was not much truth in these shows, and if I were to guess, I would say they were created by HSUS. Comparing Nile Monitors to Komodo dragons, that's like comparing a house cat to a lion, what a joke. Oh and tegus are a member of the monitor family, that was said by one of their so called "Experts". Fact is, the so called Experts on there were nothing more than a sad joke. 

I am convinced that these shows are based on nothing but propaganda from these anti-animal groups in the world like PETA and HSUS, and that"s about it in the nutshell. And I do mean that literally, what a bunch of fear playing, propaganda nuts.

What do you guys think?

I would also like to add to all of my Florida members, do not vote for Bill Nelson, we need truthful people in our office here. Good old Bill needs to find out the true facts before firing off at the mouth.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 19, 2010)

And how do they get their insane amounts of money to spread such propaganda? Lying of course and getting donations from animals lovers that only helps further their cause - putting an end to our hobby and/or livelihood.


----------



## Kelepingon (Mar 19, 2010)

Hes not getting my vote that's for sure


----------



## nemo66 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea I saw it to. It was total crap. It was amazing how little they knew about what they were talking about. It was total propaganda. "killer pythons" lol


----------



## nemo66 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea I saw it to. It was total crap. It was amazing how little they knew about what they were talking about. It was total propaganda. "killer pythons" lol


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 19, 2010)

i didnt see this show but my friend came to my house saw my tegu and was like did u know that there like komododragons and nile monitors and im like what? are u kidding me where did u hear that she said animal planet i said u gotta be kidding me right cause thats bullshit haha i asked her if she has ever seen a nile monitor or a komodo dragon that was as sweet as a tegu. this is such crap and another excuse for people who dnt know anything about reptiles to make them illegal and monsters thats why we need more Reptile experts to go out every where even schools to educate people that there not all bad animals and that there close to our hearts


----------



## White_Lotus (Mar 19, 2010)

i laughed at that show..but then i got angry when my gf's mom started telling me she wants a complete list of all the animals i have...Then i started getting pissed she was telling me that 1.) I'm a horder because i have 9 reptiles, and all i like to talk about is them. 2.) Reptiles are making animals extinct in the everglades, first of all burms didnt make animals endangered WE as humans did i don't want here anyone's crap about that. 3.) Bill Nelson is doing a great thing by wanting regulation of exotic pets. Thats when our conversation turned south, I then proceeded to various websites that show he wants to abolish the trade entirely and that there is a reason that he has had no success in 7 years of fighting. 

I hated the gathering the set up for pet owners to drop off pets they can't keep anymore. I look at it like marriage, you jumped into it now suffer or reap the rewards don't be a punk and ditch the animal because you messed up. Do some research, learn don't go and buy a retic because it looks pretty. Don't buy a nile because it gets big, learn about it. Use some dang common sense...

I also loved the biologist they had there...they are the exact same everytime no name people who support the idea of "deadly" or "dangerous to humans" idea. And the people telling the stories lol the lady who saw a nile on her deck and it looked at her and i quote "Like I'm not afraid of you" yea if she had moved toward it it would've puffed up and hissed or ran away quickly. they didnt have Jack Hannah, and they had better be happy steve Erwin is dead because i know right now he is tossing and turning in his grave, go onto Youtube look up his videos, he went out and dealt with every reptile in the wild and everything they are saying is bull and he SHOWED it LIVE on television.

sorry for the rant but that show set me at a whole new tier of angry. :mad 

*I tried to edit this the best i could*


----------



## reptastic (Mar 20, 2010)

i didnt watch either shows nor do i care to see them. i watched a preview of fatal attraction about the guy and the " KOMODO dragon" and it seemed like hogwash to me. i see a lot of people here in chicago getting reptiles and they dont know the first thing about them. these show are aimed at presenting reptiles in a dark negative light and thats why i stopped watching ap a long time ago, if i want to see cool reptiles i have a room full. I miss steve irwin his show presented reptiles in a positive light!


----------

